# Jamaican Fireman



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

A Jamaican fireman came home from work one day and said 
>>>>to his
>>>> > wife
>>>> > "Ya know sumptin', womon, we have a wonderful new system 
>>>>at de
>>>> > Fire Station."
>>
>>>> > Bell 1 rings, we put on our jackets.
>>>> >
>>>> > Bell 2 rings, we slide down de pole.
>>>> >
>>>> > Bell 3 rings, we jump on de engine and we's ready to 
>>>>go.
>>>> >
>>>> > So from now on womon, when I say 'Bell one', I want you 
>>>>to strip
>>>> > naked.
>>>> >
>>>> > When I say ' Bell two', you jump on de bed.
>>>> >
>>>> > When I say ' Bell three', we's gonna mek love all tru 
>>>>de night
>>>> > girl."
>>>> >
>>>> > The next night he came home and shouted:
>>>> >
>>>> > "Bell One!", and his wife stripped naked.
>>>> >
>>>> > " Bell Two!", and she jumped on the bed.
>>>> >
>>>> > " Bell Three!", and they started to make love.
>>>> >
>>>> > After a few minutes, the wife yelled out " Bell Four!".
>>>> >
>>>> > "WOMON... What DA hell is ' Bell Four'?", he asked.
>>>> >
>>>> > She replied .............................. 
>>>>(scroll
>>>> > down)
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> > "ROLL OUT MORE HOSE, MON, YOU AIN'T NOWHERE NEAR 
>>>> DA
>>>> >FIRE!!!!"
>>>> >
>


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

That's great :lol: :lol: and it's just winging its way to Kingston Ja to my wife's cousins! :wink:


----------

